# 2 male dogs or male and female?



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

We will be getting a second dog so Benji will have a playmate. My question is; If we get another male dog, will there be problems like fighting even though Benji is almost 2 years old and the dog will be getting is a puppy? Or should we get a female dog? Benji is neutered and if we get a female she will be spayed. Can 2 neutered male dogs be kept together in the same house?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Absolutely, 2 males can be fine. As long as they are 2 socialized males. Neutering does help with aggression between them, especially if there are any females in heat in your neighborhood/area. I've had both, and currently have 2 neutered males and a spayed female. They all get along great. A male and female will also get along (again, assuming they are socialized). Also want to make sure you don't get a dog with a strong prey drive if you have a little dog. Little dogs can sometimes trigger it in certain dogs.

I love having multiple dogs. They seem to really enjoy having a buddy to play with.


----------



## toblerone (Nov 24, 2009)

Two neutered males are perfectly fine together, I have two right now. Before my second pup we fostered a spayed female which did not turn out as well as this pairing, though I don't think that was for sexual reasons.

What I think is that sex doesn't matter as much as some people say for mixed breeds and breeds not prone to same sex aggression, what does matter is knowing your first dog really well and trying to find a match. The problems with the foster was that she was just a smidge bigger than our pup and WAY more energetic. He didn't like being pushed around and practically forced to play so there were issues that might only have subsided years later when she was a calmer dog. Our pup now is smaller than our first pup and around the same energy level (maybe a bit more, but he can't be forced to play by him so its okay)

Basically when getting a second pup you have a lot of thinking to do. Consider what you want of course, but also take a minute to think about your first pup and what he would like. After all, your dog will interact with the new addition more than you.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Benji is about 18 pounds. The other dog will be less then that and a tad smaller. He loves playing with other dogs. We took him to a dog show in January of this year and he had a ball with the other dogs there. He turned into a SNIFFOMANIAC there. LOLOL. Thanks for the input gang.


----------



## SWHouston (Sep 11, 2010)

MJedi,

My experience has been...

Same Breed (preferred)
Opposite Sex (just a natural combo)
Younger Animal (puppy is ok)
Both Altered (just a responsible thing to do)


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Will you have a chance to introduce the 2 dogs before you get the second one? When I was looking to get my second dog I had the opportunity to take Toby along with me to meet the pup that's now my Cameron. They got to spend an hour together so I was able to see if they had the potential to be good together. I wouldn't have taken the puppy if they had had problems at that meeting. 

I would highly recommend this if possible.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

It's never made any difference in my house. I currently have 2 males and 2 females. All altered except the female puppy.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

It can depend on the breed...most breeds are okay with same sex coupling, but there are a few that, even if raised well socialized and one was brought in as a pup, that there could be issues. I haven't heard this about many smaller breeds, so I think you should be fine.


----------



## Masterjedi688 (Apr 27, 2009)

Rowdy said:


> Will you have a chance to introduce the 2 dogs before you get the second one? When I was looking to get my second dog I had the opportunity to take Toby along with me to meet the pup that's now my Cameron. They got to spend an hour together so I was able to see if they had the potential to be good together. I wouldn't have taken the puppy if they had had problems at that meeting.
> 
> I would highly recommend this if possible.


I will try to bring benji with us when and if we get a second dog.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

I have four males and never had an issue. Believe it or not, when my female was still alive and it was 3 males 1 female, she would sometimes start stuff with the boys. She was a grumpy little bitch but that's part of why I loved her so much.


----------

